# Shamed a pax into tipping.



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't feel good about it, but here's my story.

Turned on the app, relocated to a "better" area. Waited 45 minutes for a ping. Finally it comes. Oh noes! it's from 7 miles away! Took me ~10 or 12 minutes to get there.

Somehow, she is still not ready and I have to wait. She gets in and asks if I'd mind stopping at the store. WAT!

So I'm all, "Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh............"

And she's all, "If it's too much trouble then let's just go to the destination."

So I then feel the need to whine/explain. I told her how I didn't get paid at all for coming all the way to her only to get a really short trip out of her after which I still have to go all the way back to get in a better position, again for free. So she says, "Would it help if I tip?" I replied in the affirmative.

So we stop at the store and she's miraculously quick about her purchase. We continue to her destination and along the way she explains twice that she always tips. And she did give me $5 at the end.

I apologized for whining.

Then it was over 2 hours before I got my next ping. I guess that's a different thread, though.


----------

